# Gartenwasseruhr (OT aus Fische sterben)



## Haggard (20. Juli 2018)

(Anmerkung d. Mod: Dies ist ein abgespaltener Thread aus einen anderen Thema - es geht um Wasserpreise im Garten)

Stadtwasser mit Abwassergebühren, da kommt man schon auf 5€ pro m³  Nicht jeder hat einen Gartenwasseranschluß mit extra Zähler oder Brunnen.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (20. Juli 2018)

Die meisten Gemeinden bieten aber einen €-Betrag/%ualen Abzug auf der Rechnung an, wenn man nachweisen kann, dass man einen Garten hat.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (20. Juli 2018)

Echt? Davon habe ich noch nie gehört – interessant!


----------



## Wachtlerhof (20. Juli 2018)

Ist bei uns hier in Mittelfranken in vielen Gemeinden so und im Frankfurter Westen auch.

Allerdings muss man da auch gezielt danach fragen. Von allein hatten die mir das noch nie angeboten.


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Juli 2018)

Haggard schrieb:


> Stadtwasser mit Abwassergebühren, da kommt man schon auf 5€ pro m³  Nicht jeder hat einen Gartenwasseranschluß mit extra Zähler oder Brunnen.


 So ist es.


----------



## Tomy26 (21. Juli 2018)

Hallo


Aus aktuellem Anlass hatte ich bei den Stadtwerken sowie bei der Stadt Infos eingeholt.
- Antrag bei der Stadt auf einen Gartenwasserzähler stellen.
- Durch eine Fachfirma einen geeichten Wasserzähler sowie die Wasserleitung nach Bedarf montieren lassen ( alle 6 Jahre muß der Zähler erneuert werden )
- ende des Jahres zweiten Zähler mit ablesen und die Gebühren für Awasser werden um die Summe des Gartenwasserzählers gesenkt

Somit kostet der m³ bei uns nur noch 1,28 inkl. MwSt knapp 3 € für abwasser fallen weg.
Wird sich bei einer Pfütze mit 2000 Litern nicht lohnen, aber für anderer schreiber hier bestimmt.
Wetterbedingt fülle ich ca 6 m³ pro woche auf


----------



## Wachtlerhof (21. Juli 2018)

Den geeichten Außenwasserzähler darfst auch selbst montieren, muss keine Fachfirma sein. Zu kaufen gibts die im Baumarkt für unter 25,-€. Austausch alle 6 Jahre, wie Du schon geschrieben hast.


----------



## teichinteressent (21. Juli 2018)

Bei uns interessiert die Stadt/Gemeinde die Wasser-/Abwassergeschichte garnicht.
Dafür ist der Wasserverband für vielleicht alle 100 Gemeinden zuständig.


----------



## KarinSofia (22. Juli 2018)

Wachtlerhof schrieb:


> Den geeichten Außenwasserzähler darfst auch selbst montieren, muss keine Fachfirma sein. Zu kaufen gibts die im Baumarkt für unter 25,-€. Austausch alle 6 Jahre, wie Du schon geschrieben hast.



dazu kommen dann aber die Gebühren für die Abnahme Deines Zählers durch den Wasserverband !
..... und das ist nicht gerade wenig ! hier liegenn die Gebühren z. B. bei 180 Euro


----------



## Petta (22. Juli 2018)

Wachtlerhof schrieb:


> Den geeichten Außenwasserzähler darfst auch selbst montieren, muss keine Fachfirma sein. Zu kaufen gibts die im Baumarkt für unter 25,-€. Austausch alle 6 Jahre, wie Du schon geschrieben hast.



und dann mußt du ihn beim Wasserverband anmelden.
Die kommen dann raus  verblomben den Zähler und schwups……..sind 180€ dahin!.....so ist es bei uns !!!!!!


----------



## troll20 (22. Juli 2018)

Und in Bln kommt der Wasserinst. und nimmt nen 10er macht Stempel + Unterschrift auf den Wisch, fertig.


----------



## Michael H (22. Juli 2018)

troll20 schrieb:


> Und in Bln kommt der Wasserinst. und nimmt nen 10er macht Stempel + Unterschrift auf den Wisch, fertig.


Genau wie hier ....


----------



## Wachtlerhof (22. Juli 2018)

Nein, wird bei uns nicht gemacht, kein Kommen, kein Begutachten, kein Abnehmen, kein Verblomben. Braucht nur angemeldet werden und der Wert bei Ablesung durch gegeben werden.

==> keinerlei Kosten.


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Aug. 2018)

Wachtlerhof schrieb:


> Den geeichten Außenwasserzähler darfst auch selbst montieren, muss keine Fachfirma sein. Zu kaufen gibts die im Baumarkt für unter 25,-€. Austausch alle 6 Jahre, wie Du schon geschrieben hast.


Das ist von Region und Wasserverband immer etwas Unterschiedlich. Ein Wasserverband wo Leute versucht habenden Verband zu betrügen wird da schneller genauer als ein Verband wo noch groß keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht wurden.

Wenn jemand immer 100,0 m³ im Jahr abnimmt, dann einen Gartenwasserzähler bekommt und nur noch 10 m³ für das Haus abrechnen möchte (Bei 4 Personen) und 90 m³ für den Garten dann schaut der Verband bei den nächsten Installationen genauer hin.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (3. Aug. 2018)

Da hast Du wohl recht.

Wenn bei uns hier die Ablesung der Wasseruhren ansteht, dann mach ich immer ein gutes Foto von jeder Wasseruhr und schick die Fotos an den Wasserversorger. Fanden die bisher immer super gut, wenn auch spaßig. Die haben von meinen Wasserverbrauchsständen schon ein ganzes Fotoalbum.


----------



## Haggard (3. Aug. 2018)

Ich werde bei unserem Wasserversorger vorher bescheid geben, dass der Wasserverbrauch des Gartenwasser drastisch steigen wird, wegen einem Teich, dann gibt es auch keine unangenehmen Fragen hinterher.


----------



## pyro (5. Aug. 2018)

Also bei uns in der Gemeinde wird 2x im Jahr der Wasserzähler abgelesen, meistens im März und Oktober.

Hat man in den 6 Wintermonaten einen Verbrauch von sagen wir 100m³ und im Sommer einen Verbrauch von 150m³ dann zahlt man im Sommer nur für 100m³ Abwassergebühren. Es wird also immer der Wintertarif für die Kanalgebühren im Sommer herangezogen.

Das ist speziell in diesem Sommer natürlich sehr viel besser als nix, gerecht ist das aber auch nicht da ich im Sommer nur immer kurz dusche und kein Vollbad nehme.


----------



## Teich4You (5. Aug. 2018)

Haggard schrieb:


> Ich werde bei unserem Wasserversorger vorher bescheid geben, dass der Wasserverbrauch des Gartenwasser drastisch steigen wird, wegen einem Teich, dann gibt es auch keine unangenehmen Fragen hinterher.


Braucht man nicht.
Ich habe nix gesagt und es gab gar keine Frage.


----------

